# Another way to cure DP/DR



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello
I?m trying to find somebody who thinks that DP/DR is not only caused by anxiety disorders or drugs. I want to talk with somebody who wants to investigate if there are other problems behind DP/DR like heavy metals or metabolic disorders (for example making analysis to ourselves).

If you are interested on it, please contact with me. I don?t want have DP/DR all my life...and I know if I don?t discover the cure, nobody will can help myself to be "normal" again....


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

First I must ask, how did you get DP?


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

I will try to answer you....
I was a normal and healthy girl, until the age of 13. Since then, I have been suffering a lot of problems that are getting worse and worse with the pass of the years (headaches, dizziness, DP/DR (my worst symptom), digestive problems, difficulties with breathing etc...).Now I have realized that just when I was 13, my dentist put me some amalgams. I have done analysis and they show that I have mercury in my blood, an other toxics in my hair. I think this could be the cause of all my illness...It?s an hypothesis that I want to investigate because the traditional doctors don?t give me any solutions...And I am getting worse day by day.....


----------



## aaron.sims (Jan 21, 2008)

First i want to tell you that i do believe that dp and dr are and can be caused by many things. I think it can be caused by a car wreck, having a baby, loosing a loved one, any scary experience, a panic attack the catalyst isnt so much the imporant part its the after effect of experiencing dp i think that people get hung up on. I think anxiety is a big part though with dp i think it is the reason that it hangs around so long after someone experiences it. Dp is a very interesting dissorder its almost being to sane although many worry and think they are going crazy its the process of continuing self analization that is constant and keeps us in a dp state. If you put a child in a finger trap what will happen? they will pull and pull trying to free their fingers from the trap and never get out but the key is to relaxe their hands control their breathing and the trap loosens. Another good example if you were to walk into quick sand what happens? you start sinking and fighting it trying to get out and you end up sinkin faster, the key to getting out again is relaxing conroling your breathing and slowly pulling yourself on to the top of the surface and you will get out. If you read all of the success stories and the majority of the people that have beat this disorder you will read the the biggest thing they did was occupie their mind and almost forget they even had a dissorder. You have to stop self analyzing and crippling yourself fufilling the need for dp. Control your anxiety and self analyzation and you will control your dp. Also another key to help is limit the amount you get on this site and only read success stories dont read horror stories about someones bad experiences becasue that will only make you worse you need to read only about people getting better and beating this. Stay possitive!!! nothing that is worth having is easy, remember that life isnt predictable, the small ripple you make on this planet is worth making!!!!

aaron

pm me and we can share our personal experiences and i would love to talk to you and help you as much as i can!!!


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

good way of putting it aaron, thats basically completely correct and i could not agree more.


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

Yes, probably best to forget this heavy metal stuff, if you've got metals in your head that are making you be like this, what can you do about it? You can't reach in and get them out. The way out of this is the same for us all and involves regaining control of your mind to start making it function normally again. If you start getting worked up about metal in your head, you won't get better.


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks to everybody for your answers, but I think that if i have got metals in my blood and in my hair it isn?t normal...so i have to try to detoxify my body. I think it?s insane to have toxics in me...DP/DR isn?t the only symptom that i have...
I will begin with quelations and similar process for get them out...And I hope to meet someone who think like me. I think there are many causes of DP/DR, and this one could be one of them.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Enjoyed your explanatory ideas about DP Aaron, well put. Except some days we do think we are "losing it" and that's where we need to be reminded that this is all manageable. Thats exactly what this forum does, gives us a reality check.

Cyber A


----------



## Bryce (Jul 28, 2008)

Forward thinking seems to help, meaning, not analyzing myself or thinking about analyzing myself. The problem is, I can never seem to keep it up for very long. Just keep your thoughts in the "now", If you know what I mean. its hard to explain. Also, playing a musical instrument seems to help drastically, especially with the distraction aspect of recovery...its good for my broken soul.


----------

